# New in casting



## le_skieur (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I decide to jump in casting world.

I heard that silmar 41 it seem to be the best for casting. Actually I am in Fl and I look for buying some PR resin, so my question is: What is the best place to order it?

I found some at
_www.shopmaninc.com/polyesters _
_Is anybody as ordered before from them?_

_Thanks for helping me!_

_JP_


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 12, 2015)

woodnwhimsies.com best price for Selmar 41.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 12, 2015)

If you're in FL Fiberglass , Epoxy , Composites, Carbon Fiber - U.S. Composites, Inc. is the best place to buy it.


----------



## Big (Apr 12, 2015)

Greetings from Pensacola, FL.


----------



## le_skieur (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for your help.


----------



## BSea (Apr 13, 2015)

Another place to buy is Illstreet Composits if you don't live close to Us Composits.


----------

